# How can you tell if a female cat has been spayed?



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Some may remember I posted a while ago about two cats that practicly live at my house but belong to a neighbour. The female keeps making strange noises, like an exited cat would when you come home but she keeps doing it laying in front of my nuetered male and rolling around on the floor, he then gets on her like this








grabbing her by the scruff of the neck and kneeding with his back legs, he does not try and breed with her that I have seen but is this breeding behaviour? Would she still do this if she was spayed? And also would a nuetered male still have the urge to breed?
all advice and sugestions will be greatly apreciated: victory:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Not experienced with breeding cats but that certainly sounds like breeding behaviour to me, but if your male is definitely neutered I suppose it's fairly harmless, although the female must be quite frustrated if she's on season and begging for it and he's just sitting on top of her.

My mum had a stray female in the area who kept coming in and eventually settled down and we couldn't find an owner. She took her to be spayed, the vet shaved her, and said she had a spaying scar already so must be done - but you probably don't want to start shaving your neighbours cat to find out.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Thankyou for the reply. I may go and speak to her later about her TBH, all the male cats in the area that are unneutered are hanging around alot and chasing her all the time. I also need to find out if she wants the cats any more, she has another two unnuetered male cats and she had a dog she got rid of because she got the kittens. She only lives in a 1 bed falt, she now has the dogs back again and the cats have not been back to her place for about a month now. My main concern is her age, she is only about 9 months old so if she does not want them I will get them spayed if they are not already.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

She sounds like she's in heat, so won't be spayed. Neutered toms will still go through the motions (so to speak), though.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree - there's no way (certainly in my cat and breeding experience which is reasonably considerable) that a neutered female would allow *any* male to do this if she wasn't in season!

Her stance shows me that she is in season. My first male Somali (neutered) used to go through the motions like this with my girls when they were in season and it is fairly harmless, however, if she's allowed out then I would doubt very much that an entire male hasn't already caught her and got her pregnant! :bash:

I think you need to try and speak to your neighbour about responsible pet ownership - good luck!


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> I agree - there's no way (certainly in my cat and breeding experience which is reasonably considerable) that a neutered female would allow *any* male to do this if she wasn't in season!
> 
> Her stance shows me that she is in season. My first male Somali (neutered) used to go through the motions like this with my girls when they were in season and it is fairly harmless, however, if she's allowed out then I would doubt very much that an entire male hasn't already caught her and got her pregnant! :bash:
> 
> I think you need to try and speak to your neighbour about responsible pet ownership - good luck!


 Thanyou for the replies so far, yes i have had to chase a few unnuetered males off in the past couple of days, some which I don't recognise so are obviously in the area because of the scent of a female on heat. I went to ask her before about this but every time i go to knock she is not in, I will keep trying over the course of the day: victory:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

The way I've found to be successful is to very gently open up the cat and have a look inside. You should be able to see the uterus and if you pull it out it looks like this.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd certainly not expect to see an ovarian cyst in my cat if thats what its meant to look like! :gasp:


:whistling2:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

x Sarah x said:


> I'd certainly not expect to see an ovarian cyst in my cat if thats what its meant to look like! :gasp:
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


Minus the cyst of course, it's the only picture I could find lol
And erm... don't actually do it anyone, I don't want a lawsuit on my hands lol


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

LiamRatSnake said:


> The way I've found to be successful is to very gently open up the cat and have a look inside. You should be able to see the uterus and if you pull it out it looks like this.
> image


 Cool, thats very helpfull, do I use a tin opener to have a look?:whistling2:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Jczreptiles said:


> Cool, thats very helpfull, do I use a tin opener to have a look?:whistling2:


No no no. NEVER use a tin opener. Always use a thumb nail.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LiamRatSnake said:


> The way I've found to be successful is to very gently open up the cat and have a look inside. You should be able to see the uterus and if you pull it out it looks like this.
> image


And if wit was sh*t you'd be constipated! :lol2:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> And if wit was sh*t you'd be constipated! :lol2:


:gasp: heh heh heh :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

